# Boot from EFI (triple boot)



## pablox (Oct 7, 2014)

I have Windows, Linux, and now FreeBSD , I managed to install it with an efi image successfully (using ZFS). After rebooting, I can't enter the FreeBSD using UEFI (booting directly from the hard drive, works). When trying to boot from the efi bootloader (located in /boot/boot1.efi), I got the following error:


```
Starting boot1.efi
Using load options ``

>> FreeBSD EFI boot block
   Loader path: /boot/loader.efi
panic: No bootable partition found
```

(That's the same error chainloading from grub, directly from the UEFI/BIOS or refind).

Which puzzles me a bit, because I found this is actually possible in some Apple Macbook (link).

If I load directly loader.efi, 

I get this:




I'm lost, because I don't understand why there are many *.efi files, (there's another efifat too). And how I'm supposed to boot into FreeBSD... It has to do (somehow) with my root partition being on ZFS?


----------



## ahev (Mar 23, 2020)

Have you solved your problem? I am in a similar situation, I want to triple boot Linux, FreeBSD, and Windows 10; I use UEFI firmware and grub as boot loader for Linux and chain loader for Windows


----------

